# Look 695 questions



## samh

Are the proprietary stem and crankset required to operate? Has anyone compared with the 595?


----------



## greybicycle

*about the 695*



samh said:


> Are the proprietary stem and crankset required to operate? Has anyone compared with the 595?


I have a 595 since november 2008, and have on order a 695 MONDRIAN Di2.
I tried last monday a 695 Di2 and loved it:
first you notice the front, way more rigidity, and all together the bike rides on its own....
the ZED crankset seems a litle too wide on the arm, so the shoes are rubbing easely (to compare with a SR 11). I love the new LOOK pedals blade, and the Di2 groupo is unbelievable..... (I ride campy since 1999 but take this one in Shimano Di2, yet I'm waiting on a MOOTS RSL that will be build in SR 11).
all in all the 695 is the prefect evolution from the 595. even the stem, being fatty, please my eyes now, especially at 160 grand adjustable both in terms of angle and lengh.
I'm expecting my MONDRIAN (in fact 2 Mondrian, second one is for my wife) by late May'11.
I'll post some pics.


----------



## nyvram

dang grey! ! ! 2 mondrians? good lord I'm jealous..wish my ex had been into bikes like that. you are my hero


----------



## [email protected]

greybicycle said:


> I have a 595 since november 2008, and have on order a 695 MONDRIAN Di2.
> I tried last monday a 695 Di2 and loved it:
> first you notice the front, way more rigidity, and all together the bike rides on its own....
> the ZED crankset seems a litle too wide on the arm, so the shoes are rubbing easely (to compare with a SR 11). I love the new LOOK pedals blade, and the Di2 groupo is unbelievable..... (I ride campy since 1999 but take this one in Shimano Di2, yet I'm waiting on a MOOTS RSL that will be build in SR 11).
> all in all the 695 is the prefect evolution from the 595. even the stem, being fatty, please my eyes now, especially at 160 grand adjustable both in terms of angle and lengh.
> I'm expecting my MONDRIAN (in fact 2 Mondrian, second one is for my wife) by late May'11.
> I'll post some pics.


According to Look, there is no such thing as a Mondrian Di2 specific frame. Now, if you mean you getting a Mondrian and putting Di2 on the bike, that is a different story but as of now, at least in the US, the Di2 is only coming in Matte Black SR or Black Light SL. Who knows though, the information coming out of Look is sketchy at best.


----------



## greybicycle

*pic of a 695 Mondrian Di2 with Mavic CCU*



[email protected] said:


> According to Look, there is no such thing as a Mondrian Di2 specific frame. Now, if you mean you getting a Mondrian and putting Di2 on the bike, that is a different story but as of now, at least in the US, the Di2 is only coming in Matte Black SR or Black Light SL. Who knows though, the information coming out of Look is sketchy at best.


in Switzerland, no problem to order a Mondrian Di2 with Mavic CCU, but the cost, at US$ 15.000.... I've got 2 on order, yet it takes at least 3 months to get it....

http://www.lookcycle.com/fr/de/rout...ura-ace-di2-electrique-ultimate.html?color=54


----------



## vetboy

samh said:


> Are the proprietary stem and crankset required to operate? Has anyone compared with the 595?[/QUOTE
> 
> You don't have to use the Look stem - mine started out w a 3t stem, but I switched back to the Look. I have the ZED 2 crank on mine but I'm sure you can use any crank - you may need an adapter. I'm pretty sure I've seen pictures of some Cofidis 695's w FSA cranks
> 
> Joe


----------



## Tumppi

vetboy said:


> samh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are the proprietary stem and crankset required to operate? Has anyone compared with the 595?[/QUOTE
> 
> You don't have to use the Look stem - mine started out w a 3t stem, but I switched back to the Look. I have the ZED 2 crank on mine but I'm sure you can use any crank - you may need an adapter. I'm pretty sure I've seen pictures of some Cofidis 695's w FSA cranks
> 
> Joe
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is possible to get an adapter via Look dealer. One of our team"boys" use Campagnolo 177,5mm cranks on his 695, I heard too that there is Zed2 175-180mm model coming soon...
> 
> Here is Samuel Dumoulin's LOOK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumppi
Click to expand...


----------



## twigseattle

vetboy said:


> samh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are the proprietary stem and crankset required to operate? Has anyone compared with the 595?[/QUOTE
> 
> You don't have to use the Look stem - mine started out w a 3t stem, but I switched back to the Look. I have the ZED 2 crank on mine but I'm sure you can use any crank - you may need an adapter. I'm pretty sure I've seen pictures of some Cofidis 695's w FSA cranks
> 
> Joe
> 
> 
> 
> How was the 3T stem for stiffness and front end feel compared to the Look?
> That C Stem is sooooo ugly.
Click to expand...


----------



## greybicycle

twigseattle said:


> vetboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How was the 3T stem for stiffness and front end feel compared to the Look?
> That C Stem is sooooo ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> it is not sooooo ugly, it is different.
> it takes time but you'll like like when you figure all the option within.
> it is a part of this ultra technological machine as well as the crankset.
Click to expand...


----------



## Todd Smith

Nope, the C Stem is quite possibly the ugliest stem ever seen on such a masterpiece of a bike.


----------



## vetboy

twigseattle said:


> vetboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How was the 3T stem for stiffness and front end feel compared to the Look?
> That C Stem is sooooo ugly.[/QUOT
> 
> The bike was never ridden w the 3T stem so I can't compare (still too much snow on the ground). I will say that the look stem has grown on me. Hated it when I first saw it, but actually like the look of it after having it on the bike for several months.
> 
> Joe
Click to expand...


----------



## twigseattle

I see no benefit to the stem honestly.
I know how my bike hsould fit and I know what length stem I want.
An "adjustable" wedge that has two position jsut seems like another potential failure point in a design, it does not impress me.

Likewise I am sure you can guess what I think about the "elevator" function . I like my stem dropped at least 10 degrees, preferably 17. Having a stem that points up 13 degrees makes no sense to me, unless you want a bike for when you have a serious back injury and loose all flexibility for a season. This is a racing bike after all.

If a chunky stem is required I guess there are carbon options, perhaps lighter as well. Perhaps the headtube demands a big thick stem to match up well. I use a 31.8 but thin looking carbon wrap stem on my 595 because it flows nicely from the thin top tube.

Maybe with the 695 a chunky stem is required.

I have seen a 695 with a deda stem and it looked awesome to me.


----------



## twigseattle

Tumppi said:


> vetboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Samuel Dumoulin's LOOK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumppi
> 
> 
> 
> What an awesome looking 695, it seems like the bottom half and fork is from the Red model and the top from the Team colorway, smashed together.
Click to expand...


----------



## maximum7

I haven't seen one in person, but I like the C stem. It's different. It's genius. 
It's very cool looking to me.


----------



## maximum7

......


----------

